# 91-95 mph- stiff?



## Sandwedge

hi - just curious what you all think. I swing between 91 and 95 mph -I was tested at the store and the guy said I need to use a stiff flex. I now have a burner with a stiff flex. the reg flex burner I used to have would slice no matter what i did. I didnt slice my old driver previous to that. 
do you all think 90-95 mph swing speed is ok for a stiff flex? what if i get tired at the end of a round and swing at 88 mph will it matter that much with a stiff flex?? 300 yards..I'll bet you could answer this!
SW


----------



## Topflite_d2

Well I may not be able to answer the question as well as some of the more experienced players but I will still try giving it a shot. I do remember hearing that all stiff flexes are not the same, so it think it that would matter. As far as the 91-95mph I think you should be fine but if you do drop to 88mph you may have a problem. Well idk if this helps but I tried. 
PS: Oh yeah let me add another thing if you got it tested by the store I think you should trust them unless your swing speed drops. My 2¢


----------



## Sandwedge

*pros -can you help?*

hey can any of you pros answser this for me??? Stores have given me conflicting info 
thanks!
SW


----------



## Foster4

Umm i would say Stiff runs from 95-115....depending on the shafts...so with you being right on the bubble ...if your a younger person that is gaining strength stiff will allow you to use it down the road cuz you most likely will gain speed...if your older and your strength is pretty much set then i would say go for a heavy regular shaft...you'll get the weight of a stiff w/o the flex of a stiff...You'll gain yardage by going down one shaft too and staying with a regular...

stiff will cuz you to lose distance and shots be less solid then if you stayed with a regular


----------



## Sandwedge

*...*

hard to say - I am only back in the game for 5 months. I played when i was a kid but then put the game down and just recently got hooked. I am 32 and pretty strong but I dont know if I will be swinging harder after a year of playing - most of my swings average in the around 92 mph - but some are more and some a little less. This is why I am so confused. Since I am close to the bubble does it really matter?? is one or the other gonna add unwanted curve to my drives?


----------



## Foster4

when in doubt go with the less stiff shaft...a stiffer shaft will result in a fade or leaving it out to the right...i would say a lil heavier Reg flex shaft or a lighter stiff would work good for you you ...Just go hit some and see wat you like..if you don't like stiff try regular...go test and get the results you want and feel


----------



## Sandwedge

Foster4 said:


> a stiffer shaft will result in a fade or leaving it out to the right...i would say a lil heavier Reg flex shaft or a lighter stiff would work good for you you


 actually - golfsmith said the exact opposite so I am now getting even more confused. He said that a shaft too flexible wont close in time and will produce a slice. I hit my burner ok as it is now. i am not choosing diff. shafts I just ahv e the ability to swap it for a reg flex and am not sure what to do - distance and control are my primary concerns. i hit the stiff shaft straight but I feel i might be loosing a little distance - but it does feel great
Sw


----------



## 300Yards

Oh, you got fitted at GS? I definently wouldn't do that.. a stiff flex will definently promote a slice, and a flexible shaft will promte a draw.

As far as you getting slower throughout the round(and I missed this in your PM, sorry!) Then that stiff will defiently start to hurt you. I think you should get a second opinion from a different store. Have you tried a Firm flex?


----------



## Sandwedge

hmmm - ok well it feels ok and I have only been back in the game for 5 months. I am 32 years old and strong. I swing on the cusp and sometimes do swing in the range for stiff and want something to grow into. the burners come with fujikara shafgts and are only available in stiff or reg flex - no inbetween. my handicapp is 17 but dropping as I now am starting to break 90 on a reg basis. make difference in your opinion - Again thanks for the advice!


----------



## 300Yards

Sandwedge said:


> hmmm - ok well it feels ok and I have only been back in the game for 5 months. I am 32 years old and strong. I swing on the cusp and sometimes do swing in the range for stiff and want something to grow into. the burners come with fujikara shafgts and are only available in stiff or reg flex - no inbetween. my handicapp is 17 but dropping as I now am starting to break 90 on a reg basis. make difference in your opinion - Again thanks for the advice!


Ah, ok, got ya! You'll probably be alright then. I'm assuming your using the E150 or E360?


----------



## Golfbum

For those that actually know this, shaft stiffness is not based solely on your swing speed.
It is also based on how you load the shaft, your tempo etc. Swing speed alone does not always dictate what shaft you need.

I personally know a guy who does not swing faster than 95 MPH, yet he uses a stiff shaft simply because his swing tempo on the downswing is violent as he calls it  He prefers the stiffer shaft, and it works as he hits the ball a lot straighter.

So do no base your shaft flex just on swing speed. You need to get away from that concept, hit different drivers with different shafts until you find one you hit straight, or draw or fade, whichever shot pattern you prefer. Do this testing outdoors where you see the actual flight of the ball from start to finish.


----------

